# 12 Hour Compliance Sept 4



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

The car is beautiful. We had a great time at the Welt. 120 mph on the autobahn with more power available, We will keep you posted on our experiences from our ED.


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! Congratulations hope you have a great trip.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice photos... how you like the Castle?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I'm really loving the look of the new Z's. Congrats and enjoy your time in Europe! :thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the postings. Have a great trip.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new vert!

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

enigma135 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations hope you have a great trip.


+1! Congratulation!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet! Enjoy your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

We visted the castles today! Beautiful weather!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful car!! :thumbup: Hows the weather?


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrtatulations on the car, but as for your trip report thus far, you can surely do better than seven words and one pic.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweet, Congrats!


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats, sweet ride!


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

120 mph with the top down??  Beautiful car!!!


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

*More Info*

Okay! More information on our trip. We arrived in Munich on Thursday, Sept 3. We stayed at the Kempinski Hotel. It is right at the airport. We did not check any luggage (very small trunk in the Z4) so we just walked right to the hotel. It was a great hotel and very convienent to the airport and subway system. After a brief nap we took the subway into downtown Munich to do some sightseeing. On Friday we took the subway from our hotel to the Welt. We had a great experience. The advisor couldn't get the BMW routes to load into our car. Later we discovered that you have to put the USB into the car then turn on the engine before it will load. The advisor just had the car turned on to accessory so the upload was greyed out.

After we left the Welt we drove to Hohenswangau. We stayed at the Hotel Alpenstuben (highly recommend - great price, food and view). It is right next to the ticket office for the castles. Saturday we went to both castles(Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein). It was great. We took the horsedrawn carriage to the Neuschwanstein Castle - it is a long walk otherwise. We then took the ski tram for a great view.

Today we drove to Zurich by way of Austria and Liechtenstein. We were able to meet the great Austrian Police. We had asked about the Austrian sticker in Fussen and were told to just take the first exit in Austria and go to a gas station to get the sticker. Upon taking the first exit we found a police officer pulling people over that did not have the sticker. It cost us $120 E for the pleasure of driving through Austria. If we had kept driving we would have never been stopped. Oh well. We did then stop at a gas station to get the sticker for Switzerland.

Tomorrow we are off to Strasborg, France.

The first picture is out our hotel room window in Hohenschwangau. The second picture is of the Neuschwanstein Castle and the third picture is of our hotel in Munich.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Love my Z4 said:


> Okay! More information on our trip. We arrived in Munich on Thursday, Sept 3. We stayed at the Kempinski Hotel. It is right at the airport. We did not check any luggage (very small trunk in the Z4) so we just walked right to the hotel. It was a great hotel and very convienent to the airport and subway system. After a brief nap we took the subway into downtown Munich to do some sightseeing. On Friday we took the subway from our hotel to the Welt. We had a great experience. The advisor couldn't get the BMW routes to load into our car. Later we discovered that you have to put the USB into the car then turn on the engine before it will load. The advisor just had the car turned on to accessory so the upload was greyed out.
> 
> After we left the Welt we drove to Hohenswangau. We stayed at the Hotel Alpenstuben (highly recommend - great price, food and view). It is right next to the ticket office for the castles. Saturday we went to both castles(Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein). It was great. We took the horsedrawn carriage to the Neuschwanstein Castle - it is a long walk otherwise. We then took the ski tram for a great view.
> 
> ...


Ouch! That's a steep ticket! I've admittedly been a little delinquent about when I get my sticker going into Austria. I think last time I ended up skipping it all together. We drove into Salzburg one night and out the next morning and I guess got lucky. First time I got it somewhere near the border though. Sounds like you're having a great time though!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats - beautiful colour combo!


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

My god, 120 Euros... Luckly you have CASH!! I am sure they make you pay on the spot... The sticker only cost 7 Euros... I did bought it when I fill up my car after I got into Austria. ... At least you didn't get speeding ticket like me speeding in Austria... 80km in 50hm... 35 Euros...


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Love my Z4 said:


> Upon taking the first exit we found a police officer pulling people over that did not have the sticker. It cost us $120 E for the pleasure of driving through Austria. If we had kept driving we would have never been stopped. Oh well. We did then stop at a gas station to get the sticker for Switzerland.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to Strasborg, France.


So, am I to understand that even though you go to the 1st available location when entering Austria, you may get a ticket for not already having one?

Therefore I guess you have to get one before Austria.

-Harry


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Austrian vignette is required to drive on autobahns. You don't need the vignette if you stay off autobahns. Otherwise, it's wise to get it before entering Austria.


----------

